# Wellbutrin xl in stool



## pinupgirl1948

I'm on Wellbutrin XL and i noticed tablets in the toilet in my stool..I asked my doctor about it and he said it was the tablet shell.It looks just like the tablet.Is this common?Could the tablet be going through me and not being absorbed?Wendi~


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is an extended release version.Often with extended or time released versions of drug the pill doesn't fully dissolve. The matrix that remains is part of what causes the drug to release slowly over time rather than all at once.It is common to see these pill remnants in the stool and doesn't mean the stuff inside didn't leak out the way it should have.K.


----------



## pinupgirl1948

Kathleen M. said:


> It is an extended release version.Often with extended or time released versions of drug the pill doesn't fully dissolve. The matrix that remains is part of what causes the drug to release slowly over time rather than all at once.It is common to see these pill remnants in the stool and doesn't mean the stuff inside didn't leak out the way it should have.K.


Thank you!!I feel a lot better about it!


----------



## pinupgirl1948

If i take the pill at night,...it's in the toilet by 10 am in the morning....Is that to soon??Wendi


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think most of the release if you are to absorb the medication has to occur in the small intestine, so 12 hours in should be more than enough time.I'm not sure how much of a drug you absorb in the colon (about all it is set up to absorb is water)I looked up some pharmacokinetic information and usually the time from ingestion to peak blood concentration is 5 hours, so I think you should be OK. That sounds like the right timing for all the absorption to be in the small intestine.K.


----------



## pinupgirl1948

Kathleen M. said:


> I think most of the release if you are to absorb the medication has to occur in the small intestine, so 12 hours in should be more than enough time.I'm not sure how much of a drug you absorb in the colon (about all it is set up to absorb is water)I looked up some pharmacokinetic information and usually the time from ingestion to peak blood concentration is 5 hours, so I think you should be OK. That sounds like the right timing for all the absorption to be in the small intestine.K.


Thank you so much !!! I was so worried about this!! I feel so much better!!Wendi~


----------

